# Will there be another fattie throwdown?



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

Missed the last fattie throwdown and was wondering if they are kind of random things that begin or if they are actually scheduled for certain times of the year.
Not that you need any special reason to smoke a fattie (I try to make at least one with every smoke) but was just curious.
Happy smoking.


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

If ya want ta start one....go for it.


----------



## wutang (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree. It has been a while, I think we need another one. Fire it up just got volunteered to get it going.


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Thought he *was* volunteering


----------



## wutang (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought so too. I just wasn't sure if he knew that he was.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 24, 2009)

I think he nominated himself...but if he needs a second...I second the nomination 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (sorry to throw you under the bus Fire It Up).

BBQ Eng.


----------



## fired up (Mar 24, 2009)

Oooooh Yeeeeah, its on!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

like donkey kong.....


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 24, 2009)

I accept that challenge.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

It has begun...
Have fun and good luck, everyone.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 25, 2009)

Now you just need to post and end date in a couple of weeks, and and how to submit pictures...


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh man, I want to be in on this.  But I'm outta town this weekend.  Let me know how long we've got to submit.


----------



## pensacolajim (Mar 30, 2009)

*A fattie showdown would be interesting. I have a couple ideas that might work. If not I'll have to eat my mistakes. Awwww
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

